# XML Parsing error: not well formed



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

Location: chrome://mozapps/content/plugins/pluginInstallerWizard.xul
Line Number 1, Column 1

Hey,
A funny thing happened the other day, after my harddrive crashed, I tried to reload XPHome -several times - 
now I've been looking at this copy of ubuntu that has been
laying on my desk for about 3 weeks that my uncle had sent. Not thinking much of
it I mean hey, its free how good could it be? Well I was up against the wall. I couldn't
access the internet without an OS and I couldn't get Billy boy's to work, so I slipped
that CD into the player (about an hour and a half ago) and whatdoyouknow. 

Thought you guys might get a chuckle out of it.

Here's my question. I tried to load a plugin into Firefox and I get the message
referenced above. How do I fix it?


Oh, and one other question. I didn't lose my files because I had them backed on a external. But all of the 
Firewall/Anti-Virus software is gone. Can I use the same programs as with Windows? Does ubuntu come packaged
with a Firewall/Anti-virus product?


----------



## dpak (Jul 14, 2005)

Not too sure about the Firefox plugin problem, but to answer your other question, you can use *some* programs from Windows on Linux, but only by using a special emulation program (such as Wine). As for your AV and firewall, no, the Windows versions of those products won't work on Linux.

The Linux kernel comes with builtin firewall functionality and I believe Ubuntu has a simple firewall script enabled by default (but I could be wrong). If not, you can download something like this which will work just fine...

http://security.linux.com/article.pl?sid=05/01/03/2250258

For antivirus, there are several antivirus packages available free for Linux (I have several of them listed on the website in my signature). I believe Grisoft also recently released AVG antivirus (free) for Linux which I haven't had a chance to post on the site yet.


----------



## neos1 (Feb 13, 2006)

DPAK,
I hate to admit my ignorance but your giving instructions to an XP moron.
I haven't a clue as to how to download Firestarter and install it. I've yet to 
be able to open a terminal mode because when I go to Applications>SystemTools
there is nothing listed as Terminal. Is it Root Terminal? Then do I type in the cmd
sudo get-app Firestarter? Or do I have to download the app then copy the cmd
into root terminal? 
I know this much: if windows were outlawed the super hiway of the internet would
look like a ghost town.


----------

